# Happy Birthday wishes



## tigera

Hello,


I'm preparing a birthday gift and need some help from you! Could you please translate this sentences for me into Czech?


"Stay as you are my Love, don't ever change. May you be forever happy, healthy and able to fulfill all your dreams!"




I would appreciate any help! Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hrdlodus

Is it some kind of advertise thing? (How many languages do you need?) Because in Czech matters on sex.
Gift for man:
"Zůstaň takový, jaký jsi, má lásko, nikdy se nezměň. Buď stále šťastný, zdravý a ať se Ti vyplní všechny Tvé sny!"

Gift for woman:
"Zůstaň taková, jaká jsi, má lásko, nikdy se nezměň. Buď stále šťastná, zdravá a ať se Ti vyplní všechny Tvé sny!"


----------



## tigera

Thank you for the translation!
It's not for advertising, it's a part of a birthday gift and I need 35 languages in all, like when you put the number of candles according to the age on a birthday cake ;-)


----------



## Hrdlodus

I read it again and one little change. Better then "vyplní" is "splní".


----------



## tigera

Thank you again!


----------

